# mit knoppix "richtig" arbeiten

## Mgiese

hi,

will ja meinem gentoo nicht untreu werden, aber hab mir leider beim xorg und kernel update mein system ordendlich zerschossen. nun hab ich mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass beim 7.2er knoppix echt alles funktioniert *wahnsinn*. nun dachte ich, wenns schon geht, dann kann ich doch auch dafuer sorgen, dass ich irgendwie schreiben kann. der firefox soll sich urls merken und ich moechte gerne auch so zusaetzlich installieren koennen. kann mir da jemand ne tipp geben ??

ich habe 7.2 knoppix auf nem 16gb usb stick und eine 12gb partition als /dev/sdb2 ist auch dem stick noch frei.

habe schon versucht die partition als die knoppix userpartion zu benutzen. aber nach dem neustart sah die /etc/fstab noch genauso aus wie vor meinem edit. kein wunder, soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird knoppix ja auch aus einem iso extrahiert und hat zwar schreibrechte aber nur im speicher ....

ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn es einen moeglichkeit gebe, bsw das iso zo oeffnen und einfach die /etc/fstab dauerhaft veraendern zu koennen ....

1000 dank an alle die ne idee haben ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Message moved to the German subforum;

----------

## py-ro

1. Total OT

2. Knoppix hat nen Installer dabei.

3. Ist das im Grunde Debian.

Bye

Py

----------

## Mgiese

1,2 und auch 3 fachlich nicht kompetent genug, danke !

----------

## py-ro

Oh, ein ganz clevererer.   :Twisted Evil: 

Zu 1. Was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun?

Zu 2. und 3. hat inklusive Copy & Paste vielleicht 3s gedauert:

http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/9-Knoppix-auf-der-Festplatte-installieren-94265.html

Ist natürlich nicht der einzige Treffer.   :Wink: 

Bye

Py

----------

## Mgiese

^^

ich moechte es nicht auf einer festplatte installieren, ich habs auf nem stick und will auch auf diesem arbeiten und schreiben koennen. und so ein tool gibts eben nicht bei knoppix mit dazu ...

----------

## Christian99

dann wäre es vielleicht wirklich besser bei knoppix zu fragen, die wissen wahrschinlich besser als wir hier wie ihre cd funktioniert.

und vermutlich könnte man in "knoppix auf festplatte installieren" festplatte 1:1 durch usb stick ersetzen

----------

## Mgiese

ich benutze gentoo und dachte hier gibts nur freaks  :Smile:  aber ihr 2 hier, manoman, wenn man keine ahnung hat .....!!!!

----------

## Yamakuzure

@Mgiese : Da gibt es eben zwei Probleme:

Das erste ist, dass du wohl auch nicht in einem Knoppix Forum fragen würdest, wie du am Besten gentoo installierst.

Und das zweite ist, dass es dafür leicht zu findende Tutorials gibt. Schau mal hier

 - Zum Beispiel gleich der erste Treffer:

  "Mit dieser Anleitung erstellte USB-Stick-Installationen sind persistent, d. h. Änderungen an Ihrem KNOPPIX auf USB-Stick bleiben auch nach einem Neustart des Systems erhalten. "

----------

